# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > سوال: پاک کردن \t\t\ در jquery

## Iran58

سلام
من متنی را از textarea می خوانم بکمک jquery

$('.txtname').val()

اما بهمراه متن \t\t\  وجود دارد برای اینکه  \t\t\ پاک کنم باید چه کدی بنویسم 
باتشکر

----------


## plague

https://www.w3schools.com/jsref/jsref_replace.asp

----------


## cheshmak123

به لینک زیر مراجعه کنید

----------

